# arab straps



## sniperthebest

Desta vez estou  a traduzir mais explícitos e gostaria de saber se tem alguma ideia para isto: arab straps


----------



## Vanda

O que ''mais explícitos"?!!!

Estes arab straps?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Also, there was a Scottish band, Arab Strap, 1995-2006. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arab_Strap_(band)


----------



## sniperthebest

Vanda said:


> O que ''mais explícitos"?!!!
> 
> Estes arab straps?



conteúdo sexual


----------



## fernandobn97007

1. An arab strap is a sexual device usually made of leather and a metal ring that is fastened or cinched around a human male's genitalia. It's purpose two-fold: usually to help sustain an erection by keeping the shaft engorged, and for clitoral stimulation during coitus.


----------



## Vanda

E em português é.....? Também estou curiosa.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Não seria anel peniano


----------



## sniperthebest

Anel peniano é palpite ou nome científico?


----------



## uchi.m

Vamo inventar um nome bonito aí porque ainda não tem na Wikipedia


----------



## fernandobn97007

sniperthebest said:


> Anel peniano é palpite ou nome científico?


 
Já achei este nome no Google.


----------



## Vanda

E comparando as imagens (do termo em inglês com o termo em português) algumas fotos batem!


----------



## uchi.m

mas batem por causa da palavra arab, stripes, arab stripes ou sex?


----------



## Vanda

Arab straps.


----------



## sniperthebest

Eu por exemplo com esta tradução já descobri que há sexo axial


----------



## sniperthebest

Isto é o um bocado obsceno mas para 

back scuttle >>>> Dar no cu     o que acham?


----------



## Carfer

Uma espécie de Viagra primitivo, então.


----------



## mglenadel

Arab strap é definitivamente anel peniano.


----------



## sniperthebest

Ainda no campo do ram-ram *"blue film"?*


----------



## GamblingCamel

sniperthebest said:


> Ainda no campo do ram-ram *"blue film"?*


O que quer dizer RAM-RAM, pray tell ?


----------



## mglenadel

It's the Transliteration of a throat-clearing.


----------



## GamblingCamel

mglenadel said:


> It's the Transliteration of a throat-clearing.


K, the R is pronounced H. Got it.


----------



## sniperthebest

Ram-ram is informal for chit-chat or as in this case ...for sex or in relation with that

as I see the quote is pornochanchada em português do Brasil mas em Português de Portugal?Talvez filme erótico, filme softcore?


----------

